# dev-libs/libxml +icu oder -icu

## Tinitus

Hallo,

was macht man, wenn chromium + icu braucht und viele andere Pakete -icu brauchen. Ist das nur zur Build Zeit wichtig? Also im laufenden Betrieb ohne Belang?

Soll heißen erst baue ich ein Paket manuell mit und dann eines ohne bzw. umgekehrt?

----------

## Josef.95

Hm nein, durch passendes setzen der USE-Flags sollte der chromium installation eigentlich nichts im Wege stehen.

Worum geht es denn konkret? Poste am besten mal dein emerge Kommando und dessen Output - darin sollte normal ersichtlich sein was benötigt wird.

----------

## Tinitus

chromium braucht +icu kdenlive z.B. braucht  -icu

als Kommando:

```
emerge --update --deep --newuse world -pv
```

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

net-libs/libnice:0

  (net-libs/libnice-0.1.3-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (net-libs/libnice-0.1.2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=net-libs/libnice-0.1.0[gstreamer] required by (net-libs/farsight2-0.0.31::bleeding-edge, installed)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "dev-libs/libxml2[icu]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.0-r2::gentoo (Change USE: +icu)

(dependency required by "www-client/chromium-25.0.1364.152" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

 * IMPORTANT: 13 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

Dann setze ich auf +icu

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "dev-libs/libxml2:2[!icu?]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.0-r2::gentoo (Change USE: -icu)

- dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.4::gentoo (Change USE: +icu)

(dependency required by "dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.4" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kde-l10n-4.9.5" [installed])

(dependency required by "app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4[linguas_de]" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

----------

## Josef.95

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (dependency required by "dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.4" [ebuild]) 
> ```
> ...

 

Ah ok, schau mal ob die Info aus http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Qt/FAQ

zunächst weiterhilft. (siehe dort unter "qt-webkit vs chromium block because of icu")

----------

## Josef.95

Chromium fordert das dev-libs/libxml2 mit icu USE gebaut wird:  *chromium.ebuild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> RDEPEND="...
> 
> ...

  Sprich, da geht kein Weg dran vorbei wenn du chromium nutzen möchtest.

Sofern aber auch dev-qt/qtwebkit installiert ist, oder als Abhängigkeit gefordert ist, dann muss auch qtwebkit mit icu Use gebaut werden.

Deine Ausgabe  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> - dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.0-r2::gentoo (Change USE: -icu)
> 
> ...

  ist in etwa so zu verstehen:

"Baue libxml2 ohne icu

(was du ja aber nicht willst, da vom gewünschten chromium gefordert)

oder

baue auch qtwebkit mit icu"

Sprich wenn du beide mit USE=icu baust sollten beide zufrieden sein  :Smile: 

Setze am besten in der

/etc/portage/package.use 

```
dev-libs/libxml2 icu

dev-qt/qtwebkit gstreamer icu
```

 (gestreamer nur sofern gewünscht)

Damit sollte der chromium installation dann eigentlich nichts mehr im Wege stehen.

----------

## Josef.95

Ist das wirklich nicht hinzubekommen?

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

ich habe das USE-Flag "icu" einfach jetzt in die make.conf genommen.

Mir geht das ganz schön auf die nerven ein Programm braucht das, das andere braucht das nicht.

Also bei mir war das so Chromium hat das Use-Flag aktiviert.

Als ich K3B installieren wollte, wurde das Flag wieder deaktiviert.

Jetzt ist es über make.conf aktiviert und bleibt auch aktivert.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## musv

icu ist eigentlich ein essentielles Paket, dass Dir auch mal schnell das ganze System zerschießen kann. 

Ich hab's bei mir generell in der make.conf drin. Will ein Paket -icu, dann setz das nur für das Paket. Viele Pakete, die icu deaktiviert haben wollen, fallen mir jetzt aber nicht ein.

----------

